# A word of thanks to odyssey06



## elacsaplau (16 May 2020)

Just like to thank odyssey06 for keeping us updated with the key developments - much appreciated.


----------



## Leper (16 May 2020)

Thanks Odyssey06. To be honest . . . . I must say I put Odyssey06's daily report ahead of any news anywhere including radio and television which prepared me for any other future Covid-19 news.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 May 2020)

Leper said:


> I must say I put Odyssey06's daily report ahead of any news anywhere



Absolutely agree.

It saves me having to listen to all the guff on the news. 

Thanks Odyssey.

Brendan


----------



## RentingD (17 May 2020)

Me too. This part of the forum has been very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Purple (18 May 2020)

Same here; a good distillation of the facts without the "human interest" spin. Thanks Odyssey.


----------



## joer (18 May 2020)

I agree. Great detailed coverage of all Covid 19. Great work Odyssey


----------



## SPC100 (18 May 2020)

I agree


----------



## WhiteCoat (19 May 2020)

Thanks Odyssey06,

I actually work in the sector and find your distillations helpful.


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Sep 2020)

Just bumping this thread to let ye know I'll be pausing updates for a while as I embark on a 'staycation'.
Sadly no Monaco for me this year 

Feel free to update the Irish news thread with daily updates or weekly figures etc

Cheers.


----------



## Sophrosyne (11 Sep 2020)

Great job on this thread @odyssey06 

Enjoy your well earned break.


----------



## Prosper (12 Sep 2020)

Fully agree - great job.


----------

